# 1DX2/5D4 HDR-Video



## leolol (Jan 3, 2017)

Anybody know why the 1dx2 does not have HDR Video, but the 5d4 has? Or am i just missing that option on my 1dx2. It does do 4k60fps so techincally it should be possible?

Here's a sample video posted by canon usa.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj4xSi1GFl8

If anybody has some info on that i'D love to know.

thanks!


----------



## 3kramd5 (Jan 3, 2017)

The shadows are way too dark on the "HDR" version.

As to why it's on the 5d and not the 1d I can only speculate. Here are two possibilities:

1) they want it in the wild in a mass market camera getting real world testing before enabling it on the premium body (see also the 70D getting DPAF enabled before the C100 & C300), or
2) it's gimmicky and they don't want it in the premium body.


----------



## leolol (Jan 4, 2017)

That is defenitely true, i still think that you win some DR with the HDR-Mode.

I get that they might want to try it out in a lesser body first but the 5d4 isn't much of a lesser body after all.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 4, 2017)

leolol said:


> That is defenitely true, i still think that you win some DR with the HDR-Mode.
> 
> I get that they might want to try it out in a lesser body first but the 5d4 isn't much of a lesser body after all.



Theoretically you can achieve similar results while shooting with the "C-Log"-ish profile (http://www.eoshd.com/2016/09/now-available-eoshd-picture-profiles-brings-c-log-canon-dslrs-including-1d-x-mark-ii-5d-mark-iv/) and grading yourself, or if you set the DR optimization to High.


----------

